# What's a #6 and #8 robertson?



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

Also know as a green and red robby, or number 1 and number 2 robby. 6 and 8 are actully the screw size electricians like to mix em up, a 8 will work on a 10 screw.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Robertson tip is a square drive tip.


----------



## punter (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank God. Thanks a lot guys. I was starting to lose it there.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

hello fellow canadian, welcome to the only group of people in any trade anywhere who calls them 6 and 8.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You are looking for a #1 and a #2. Some people call them #6 and #8, but that is wrong, and dumb. Never met anyone who actually does though i've heard of it. There's already a colour code system in place and they're more commonly and correctly referred to as green and red.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

pwoody said:


> hello fellow canadian, welcome to the only group of people in any trade anywhere who calls them 6 and 8.


 I still refer to them as #6 or #8.

But I have a legitimate excuse ... I'm old. :wheelchair:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> I still refer to them as #6 or #8.
> 
> But I have a legitimate excuse ... I'm old. :wheelchair:


 I've only ever heard of them referred to as #8, #6, etc, and I'm not that old. I started in the trade in 1993 and was told to buy the #8, #6, pair of Kleins, pair of sidecutters, etc. Just since joining the forum did I hear of "*****" and all the other funky things guys called their tools. I'll stick with my #8, 6, 4, etc, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Never heard of them called #6 or #8. Must be a Canadian thing. I have always heard and called them #1 or #2 square or Robertson.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Was he referring to a security bit set and only mentioned 2 sizes?

wtf? Double pic post???


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You are looking for a #1 and a #2. Some people call them #6 and #8, but that is wrong, and dumb. Never met anyone who actually does though i've heard of it. There's already a colour code system in place and they're more commonly and correctly referred to as green and red.


 
Might wanna talk to the screw manufacturer's then too.. I don't buy #2 x 1" screws or red x 1" screws... Mine are all #8 x 1", #10 x 1", etc...


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Might wanna talk to the screw manufacturer's then too.. I don't buy #2 x 1" screws or red x 1" screws... Mine are all #8 x 1", #10 x 1", etc...


If he said that to the screw manufacturer's they might laugh in his face. #8x1" denotes the diameter and length of the screw which incidentally has ****-all to do with the type of driver used on it. Could be a #2 Robertson or a #2 Phillips or a T20.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Im pretty sure it is a canadian thing. It sort of makes sense with 6 and 8 for the device and fixture screws being 6/32 or 8/32, but a number 10 wood screw still uses a #2 robbie.

what i dont like, is pulling out a phillie bit, those are for drywallers IMO.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Robertson Matrix*

This might help explain the confusion about Bit Size Number and Screw Size Number.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Might wanna talk to the screw manufacturer's then too.. I don't buy #2 x 1" screws or red x 1" screws... Mine are all #8 x 1", #10 x 1", etc...


No need...the screw manufacturers already know that a #8 or #10 screw is turned with a #2 screwdriver.


----------

